# Dubai Ladies Masters



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

I mentioned this last weekend to a few folks last weekend. This weekend is the Dubai Ladies Masters golf tournament at the Emirates Golf Club, granted golf isn't everyone's cup of tea but for those who are interested it's FREE entry for spectators and I reckon it will be a cracking day, I'm thinking of going down there on Friday if anyone fancies it just give me a shout.

Oh and it's Annika Sorenstam's last ever tournament!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> I mentioned this last weekend to a few folks last weekend. This weekend is the Dubai Ladies Masters golf tournament at the Emirates Golf Club, granted golf isn't everyone's cup of tea but for those who are interested it's FREE entry for spectators and I reckon it will be a cracking day, I'm thinking of going down there on Friday if anyone fancies it just give me a shout.
> 
> Oh and it's Annika Sorenstam's last ever tournament!


Hey Hey, I will be up for that for sure!! By the way ss 

Chat about it tonight if your coming??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The corporate hospitality with free-flowing drinks is pretty good too... 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Shouldn't it not be Dubai Ladies Mistresses, I think calling them masters is very sexist...


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The corporate hospitality with free-flowing drinks is pretty good too...
> 
> 
> -


Any chance you can sneak a few of us in the side door then Elph??!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Defintely still interested.
What time are you looking to go?


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Defintely still interested.
> What time are you looking to go?


Need to get down there before 12 I reckon. The closer to 10/11 the better as it gets dark here early. It does mean getting up early after tonight but I reckon it's got to be done!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Early start is fine.


----------

